# Klonopin withdrawal diary



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been posting about my klonopin withdrawal in the main forum but i figured i would move it over here.

The purpose of this thread is to both help me monitor my progress, and more importantly, create a resource for others who are about to withdraw or are considering klonopin use.

There is a good amount of information available for the withdrawal process in long term, high dose users. However, there is a shortage in information of the withdrawal process of short term users, specifically less then 6 months.

I have to go now, but tonight i will start updating this.


----------

